# Looking for 5-10 acres in Tennessee.



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Would really like to find some property in the Polk county, Tellico, Copper Hill, Coker Creek area. Would like the property to have a creek or creeks on it and be able to get a camper to it. Would prefer contract with money down but am negotiable.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

i got 5 acers in ar. has a creek and a pond full of bass and crappy has a cabin on it , and a place down by the pond to plug in a camper wanting 70,000 for it cabin has nodern kitchen and bath , it is in move in condition


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

i found an ad on craigslist when i was searching macon county 10 acres half open pasture $35k owner finance 305-546-4575 305-331-2129

I do not know these people , I have not talked to them or seen this property . I am just passing along info i found on craigslist . Good luck in your search


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

These folks have been around a good while. I know nothing about them except they sell a lot of land and you can buy with little money down.

Tennessee Land For Sale |-Classic Country Land, LLC

Nomad


----------

